# Does anyone you know in real life play Animal Crossing?



## Puffy (Apr 30, 2014)

Well, uh, do they? I have 2 friends who do ;w; I also saw someone at my school playing acnl so that's good. (sorry if there's a topic like this already ;w


----------



## Mariah (Apr 30, 2014)

I don't have friends but I know a lot of people that play Animal Crossing.


----------



## Sepherana (Apr 30, 2014)

Some people in my school play and I get them on streetpass, not exactly sure who is who though. xP And my sister plays.


----------



## estypest (May 1, 2014)

Nope, no one even has a 3DS and anyone I've asked doesn't even know about the 3DS?? All a bit odd aha. Be great to have a RL friend to play AC with *sobs* but hey the internet community is there to the rescue.


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 1, 2014)

My cousin


----------



## wander80 (May 1, 2014)

4 people in my family not including myself makes it awesome to sell


----------



## AlmostBlueKitty (May 1, 2014)

Just my boyfriend. No-one else.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 1, 2014)

No. One. Ever.
But, my husband will sometimes will play my 2nd copy on his 3ds and come to my town to do events or play island games.
I's normally only about 30mins, but I'm happy he will do that for me. ^-^


----------



## sn0wxyuki (May 1, 2014)

I have but none of them go as far as I do and being active or even join tbt lols~ They even quit the game not long after I pick up ACNL. Which is sad but is alright I made lots of good best buddies in TBT so who need real friend playing? xD


----------



## debinoresu (May 1, 2014)

my irl bffs g & m and some kids at my school ive streetpassed


----------



## itzafennecfox (May 1, 2014)

My brother played the Gamecube and City Folk versions, but even with my attempts to convince him, he refuses to play New Leaf.


----------



## woodlandmermaid (May 1, 2014)

Yes! One of the reasons I got a 3ds was because a large portion of my friends from my old school had a 3ds with new leaf and pokemon x/y. So new leaf was a way for us to still kinda hang out ouo
Also, my boy friend got a 3ds at the same time I did and got new leaf so he could play it with me, even though he seldom actually plays it cx


----------



## Emily (May 1, 2014)

my friend who ive known about 6 years plays and my brother and sister play


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 1, 2014)

No, but I know a person in real life that plays pokemon, I traded pokemon with that person.

- - - Post Merge - - -



itzafennecfox said:


> My brother played the Gamecube and City Folk versions, but even with my attempts to convince him, he refuses to play New Leaf.


Same, minus Gamecube version.


----------



## Bui (May 1, 2014)

My sister is the only person I know in real life that plays Animal Crossing.


----------



## Alice (May 1, 2014)

My little sister and I grew up playing it. We don't play together as often as we did with Wild World, but we still do.


----------



## LinDUNguin (May 3, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I don't have friends but I know a lot of people that play Animal Crossing.



lel


----------



## Libra (May 3, 2014)

No one. The only person I even talk to about games and what not is heavily into _Call of Dut_y and _Grand Theft Auto_, so yeah...


----------



## cIementine (May 3, 2014)

*There's this girl in my grade who has it but I find her quite annoying but other than that I know a five year old who plays it and she has Marshal and I tried to talk her into giving him to me and she was like 'no get lost'.*


----------



## CR33P (May 3, 2014)

3 people


----------



## Mario3DWorld777 (May 3, 2014)

I don't know any today, but I think someone in my class played City Folk once.


----------



## Nighty (May 3, 2014)

Yup. There was a girl in my dorm who played New Leaf with me, and I used to have a ton of friends who played Wild World.


----------



## bloomwaker (May 3, 2014)

My brother does. He got it after watching me play for a bit, and he pays a surprising amount of attention to it, considering his age and attention span.


----------



## Saturniidae (May 3, 2014)

my younger brother gave it to me as a gift with a 3ds when i was rehab. so he knows i play.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (May 5, 2014)

My husband plays and he introduced to me to a friend of his that plays as well, but most of the people I know don't play and think AC is for children. Their loss, I suppose.


----------



## Yui Z (May 5, 2014)

None of my friends have New Leaf. They all envy me for having the game, but they can't afford it along with a 3ds themselves. :/ We used to play WW though together.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 5, 2014)

My brother plays and a couple of people I know also play.


----------



## PockiPops (May 5, 2014)

Not any more... :c


----------



## Nouris (May 5, 2014)

A girl in my year randomly slipped it into a conversation once so her 
Also my cousin and my younger brother lol


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (May 5, 2014)

I've met a few girls in my grade that I've streetpassed a few times.. But we never really actually talk or anything.


----------



## Sanaki (May 5, 2014)

In my school, I get a few streetpass people but I don't talk to them. I just know who they are. My younger sister plays too, and her town is like 100x better than mine, lol.


----------



## cherche (May 5, 2014)

my best friend plays acnl and my ex-boyfriend plays it. my other best friend is saving up for a 3ds + acnl.


----------



## RainbowNotes (May 5, 2014)

Some ex-friends of mine used to play it, they're the ones that got me into it with the GC version, we played the Wii version a bit together as well, but as for New Leaf I don't even know if they have it.


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 5, 2014)

Yup! My friends Luke, Charlotte, and Lauren play it, and my friends Louisa and Db play Wild World  no one at my old school did as far as I know so im lucky!


----------



## N64dude (May 5, 2014)

I know a girl in  my school and she's in my tutor and she's plays ACNL.


----------



## hanzy (May 5, 2014)

My 2 best friends used to play it! However, one of them sold the game after only having it for a week (she's so silly ;~; ) and the other just doesn't play anymore.


----------



## tessabel (May 6, 2014)

Haha, when I tell my friends and coworkers about my 3DS it's like a strange thing to them.... Most of them haven't played a handheld since the GBC!! I'm not even *that* old, I'm only 22. My boyfriend at least has a 3DS but he thinks animal crossing is the dumbest game in the entire world lol.


----------



## autiebug (May 7, 2014)

I know 4 people at my school who play it! Which is surprising, since I go to a women's college so there aren't a whole lot of gamers here. I've also streetpassed a lot of people who play (I live in a big city!) and that makes me happy.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 7, 2014)

My sister played WW and GC, and I have a friend who also plays New Leaf. We've visited each other's town a few times, it's nice. ^^


----------



## Boidoh (May 8, 2014)

A couple of my friends know. I don't see whats wrong about it...
And I commonly make Nintendo-related jokes in class. A couple are about Animal Crossing so I guess my class knows.


----------



## MayorSaki (May 10, 2014)

My sister only.. None of my friends even have 3ds D: It sucks, cause it would be cool to streetpass someone :/


----------



## Lollipop (May 10, 2014)

Just my best friend, and she doesn't play anymore.


----------



## broadwaythecat (May 10, 2014)

My friend plays NL, but besides that, no one else.


----------



## uriri (May 10, 2014)

Yah. My bf. He introduces me in this game ^^


----------



## lem (May 10, 2014)

My brother does, and so are a couple of other people I'm close to, but no one really local.


----------



## Miya902 (May 10, 2014)

My brother, who is moved out, plays Animal crossing.


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (May 10, 2014)

I don't have many friends but I did get my best friend Abby into AC and she bought New Leaf. I've had lots of fun playing with her.


----------



## Le Ham (May 10, 2014)

Nope. And I'd be too embarrassed to tell anyone I actually play it anyway.


----------



## LindseyKate04 (May 12, 2014)

My two younger brothers have been playing it for a long time now since they used to watch me play the GameCube version. And I have a really good friend who plays too


----------



## chinkychonk (May 15, 2014)

yeah, two of my classmates who, like me, are addicted!


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 15, 2014)

Like 99.99% of people I know I play (no shame here), but no one I know plays, which is kind of sad.


----------



## iamstalecupcakes (May 17, 2014)

My sister, and that's it.  My friends don't get the wonderful art of "video gaming."


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (May 17, 2014)

Nope, only friends from online...


----------



## hanzy (May 17, 2014)

2 of my friends, but they both stopped playing months ago. One of them even sold their game -.-


----------



## mishka (May 17, 2014)

I don't know anybody in rl who plays animal crossing, or pokemon x/y, or even has a 3ds. /:


----------



## Birdinator (May 17, 2014)

My best friend does (she actually introduced it to me) and some other people because i play it at school  haha


----------



## Crazy (May 18, 2014)

there's 1 or 2 irl friends who play it, but I don't have them on 3ds and haven't added them ;w;


----------



## Sumia (May 18, 2014)

Only one. I don't have that many gamers among friends, let alone family.


----------



## Skidder1369 (May 20, 2014)

I have one friend who plays it, the others don't really get the point in it but that's ok :3 I don't mind if they do or don't~


----------



## ThatACfan (May 20, 2014)

Yeah my one other friend with a 3ds has it.


----------



## Luna_Solara (May 20, 2014)

I used to babysit 3 kids and they found Animal Crossing CF because of me lol. I took it over one day for them to play, cause I was hooked on it, and it was the one game they played together that they didn't fight eachother over. Next thing I know, their mom sends me to Wal-Mart to buy a copy for them. 
But I don't know anybody else that plays Animal Crossing


----------



## Katastique (May 20, 2014)

Sadly not, plenty of pokemon players but alas no fellow animal crossers T__T    (yet!)


----------



## Candi (May 20, 2014)

Two UuU
OH, and I love your sig, OP. DR rules!


----------



## brockbrock (May 20, 2014)

Only one friend now.  A few years ago I had quite a few but they're dropping like flies!


----------



## insa80 (May 21, 2014)

I never tried it but From what i remember there is a money cheat where you put some money in your savings at the post office. 
And like saving accounts in real life it has interest.


----------



## Hai (May 22, 2014)

My boyfriend but we kind of share the 2DS and game^^'


----------



## oath2order (May 23, 2014)

My sister used to


----------



## Claris (May 23, 2014)

When I played Wild World there were 2-3 persons I played with irl, with the wireless connection.
It was kinda funny since one of them used to live 2 floors above my apartment so we used to try to connect from our apartments but as you can guess it crashed pretty often. 
O New Leaf I have no irl friends to play with


----------



## lazuli (May 23, 2014)

My brother doesn't have ACNL but he does have a 3DS while my friend Robert has ACNL.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (May 28, 2014)

Two of my sisters, two of my cousins, and several of my friends play. Plus I used to streetpass a bunch of people on campus who were playing it. Plus my niece, but she's 5.


----------



## Aran (May 28, 2014)

Does it count if I only met him once irl and am possibly meeting up again in the next month? <.<

I don't think any of the friends I am currently in close contact with are really into this kind of game, though. I'm sure my best friend from elementary school plays, but I haven't had contact with her for a good year now.


----------



## nammie (May 29, 2014)

yep!! one of my really good friends play it


----------



## Renivere (May 29, 2014)

I have a few friends in real life that play. One of them I'm pretty close with but the only time we meet up is for choir or musical so we don't really have time to whip out our 3DS and play with each other.
My two coworkers play as well but we're not really close on the level where we would go to each others house and play Animal Crossing with each other :c

The one person I play with the most is my online friend. We talk a lot and she's like my bestie and we always play together, in her town at least.


----------



## dizzy bone (May 29, 2014)

I know a few people but we don't play together or they stopped playing. I know a few girls from my college play it because I've streetpassed them before.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx (May 29, 2014)

My sister owns acnl, but I haven't been able to play with her yet since she's in Korea right now... there are a lot of players where I live that plays acnl, but I haven't actually met them formally, except if I bump into them at the convention lol


----------



## Rodeo (May 29, 2014)

One of my friends in my art class.


----------



## Bellxis (May 29, 2014)

My best friend does, and my whole family used to play when it was City Folk's time.


----------



## Reindeer (May 29, 2014)

I know one person that plays ACNL. She's never online on her 3DS though.


----------



## Kittykat364 (May 29, 2014)

My sister and my cousin play, too. There are some kids at my school that bring their 3ds with them and we streetpass every day.

I actually got my cousin to play, and it was love at first sight.  She loves to dive, and it's nice to be able to play with her because she lives far away.


----------



## Pirate (May 29, 2014)

Nope. I don't know a single person. None of my friends are as into gaming as much as I am. Out of my handful of friends I'm literally the only one who plays MMOs and the ones who do play games only play Pok?mon and not much else.


----------



## nekosync (May 29, 2014)

Nope. ;-;


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (May 29, 2014)

No ;-;


----------



## mayordan (May 29, 2014)

like 10 of my friends own acnl and a 3ds but they barely play nowadays
i only have one active friend and she p much only plays when shes at school

her town name is hyrule smh​


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 30, 2014)

yeah, 3 of my friends do, we used to bring them in the morning and play them until we had to come inside..


----------



## Blondiexo (May 30, 2014)

No I don't know anyone


----------



## Glaed (May 30, 2014)

Yep! One of my very close friends plays AC as much as I do, and goes on AC forums and stuff. We visit each other's towns all the time and give each other items and things. And I see her lots, so I can get all the Street Pass items. : D


----------



## Swiftstream (May 30, 2014)

1 person that I know of..


----------



## Keyblade (May 31, 2014)

I actually learned about AC from a friend irl. We aren't friends anymore though. This was like 7 years ago.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jun 2, 2014)

Nope. I'm not really bothered, it's not like I would've played with them anyway.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 2, 2014)

Yup but they don't personally own it D:


----------



## bouncybabs (Jun 2, 2014)

My sister! And one old friend from grade school. We never learned to get the wifi settings right though


----------



## beemayor (Jun 3, 2014)

When I was still in high school (I say that like it was years ago, but it was just last month), I would street pass the same two people every day, one being my younger brother, and the other being some kid whose identity I never figured out. My best friend also plays, but he made me take him 3DS away due to intense finals he had to study for. Everyone else I play with are online friends!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 4, 2014)

My sister and my cousins all play~ It's kinda something we've been doing every time we see each other


----------



## kails (Jun 9, 2014)

one of my closest friends used to play, but she found it boring (she's very impatient) and ended up giving me her copy on my birthday. c:


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 9, 2014)

My boyfriend plays, our DM plays, as does his girlfriend, several acquaintances...but basically all the people I'm closest to in terms of friendship or romance are playing currently. Lol. It's practically a pre-requisite for building a friendship with me. (Okay, not really, but it looks that way.)


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm trying to get my boyfriend into playing the game. He keeps saying he'll get it, but he hasn't yet. When he does, I'll probably end up playing it more than him.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 9, 2014)

Just my brother. I've tried getting my girlfriend to play but she doesn't like videogames.


----------



## Hypno KK (Jun 9, 2014)

Only a couple of them, but most don't (that I know of).


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 9, 2014)

Bulbadragon said:


> I'm trying to get my boyfriend into playing the game. He keeps saying he'll get it, but he hasn't yet. When he does, I'll probably end up playing it more than him.



...I bought my boyfriend a copy. I just sort of sprung it on him. I made a deal to play one of his favorite games if he'd try one of mine, and now we're both happy and gaming together. So romantic, amirite?


----------



## jambouree (Jun 9, 2014)

Yep, my cousin and my good friend Alexa. I've been trying to exchange friend codes for a while but it just never seems to work out  oo. I've also streetpassed some people from my school a few times, but i have no idea who they are!


----------



## mayorpeko (Jun 13, 2014)

My sister~ It's nice to have someone to play with so close :---)


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 14, 2014)

My old best friend I had since kindergarden played animal crossing. I don't know if he plays AC:NL because the game came out the summer after my freshmen year of high school and we stopped hanging out at the beginning on my freshmen year so I don't know if he plays acnl or animal crossing in general, but he did play AC:CF (which he hated so returned it) and AC gamecube. And I had another friend who had AC:CF but she wasn't really into Animal Crossing, she's more into art.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 14, 2014)

I got my ex lady super into AC. We had a town in City Folk together and her house is still in my first ACNL town :'l
She was really goal oriented therefore she picked up animal crossing really easily.

Literally none of my friends play though. I know like 3 people irl tops that have ACNL and only one of them plays regularly.


----------



## milkysugar (Jun 15, 2014)

My best friend has been playing Animal Crossing games since childhood and introduced me to the series when New Leaf came out.
So she's completely to blame for my obsession >:3

I don't personally know anyone else who plays, but I'm aware that people are playing all around me at my university since I get streetpass tags that list ACNL as the last-played game almost every day.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 16, 2014)

I have one friend from high school but now she's too busy to play anything at all anymore


----------

